# Wilkes Co. lease



## hazmattechnc (Mar 23, 2013)

We have openings on lease in Wilkes Co. about 10 min. from Washington. Family type club with spouse and children in school hunt on your paid lease fee. Campground has water/sewer/electricity/walk-in cooler/skinning bay and shower house. Campers can be left year round. we are about 10-15 min. to Clarkshill and Russell lakes. Deer/turkey/ hogs and small game on lease. We are not QDM but we are also if its brown its down either, we go by Ga. regs. Lease fee is 550 including camp ground usage. Need about 10 members.Email me at hazmattechnc@yahoo.com with name and number, thanks and happy hunting.


----------



## polaris (Jan 10, 2014)

*hunting lease*

call me about club gene 678 776 1882


----------



## RaginCajun (Jan 10, 2014)

How many acres and how many members total are you planning on having?


----------



## BigDave217 (Jan 26, 2014)

I can show the property any Saturday from now thru February 22nd
call me at 706-207-0862.


----------



## Dyer1414 (Jan 26, 2014)

How many acres do yall have and also how many members are there


----------



## nick220 (Feb 21, 2014)

E Mail sent


----------



## Huntervationist (Mar 3, 2014)

are you still looking for members?


----------



## jimwhitehead01 (Jan 23, 2016)

*looking  for camp*

My son & I are looking for a new camp, do you have two openings? e-mail jimwhitehead1035@comcast.net - pnone 404-431-5261


----------



## Slowmow24 (Jan 25, 2016)

*Any Slots Open*

Just curious if there were any slots opened for this year. If you could please let me know that would be great. My email address is slowmow24@gmail.com. 

Thanks


----------

